# Goat Bra



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2012)

I have an older nanny who udder is rather droopy. 
It just look so uncomfortable and heavy even though she has not had a kid on it for over a month. 
When she runs she has to kick up her heels (It is kinda funny to watch though)
The poor dear.


Is there an inexpensive bra they make for goats udders?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482

http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/goat-management/general-management/udder-support.html

Not sure if this is what you would consider inexpensive but it might help


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2012)

$15-$20 is what I consider inexpensive 
Not trying to pay the same price for a Victoria Secret.


----------

